# Ice out. The fat lady has sang...



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

It's over after this one boys n girls. Last two seasons spoiled us but still had some good times this season. C'mon spring gobblers and river smallies.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

It was done for me before the last warm up. I couldn't find good ice at any of the ponds I fish. I'm ready to get back out in the kayak anyway! Come on warm weather!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Headed to the ice right now!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

This guy doesn't know the meaning of quit!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got off the ice at shenango. Was sitting on 6 1/2 inches. Shore was getting week.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

.... Have CIGAR..... Will ICE FISH


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hoping it stays just s little bit longer...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

ONE MORE TIME!!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

If the FAT LADY wasn't singing yesterday, she certainly was humming a few bars.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I may recant.... Could round 3 show up? Not sure how much base is left everywhere but we have some cold temps coming up. We'll see.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I may recant.... Could round 3 show up? Not sure how much base is left everywhere but we have some cold temps coming up. We'll see.


I put up all my gear yesterday.....but I'm not opposed to busting it back out if the need arises


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The Fat Lady is "Warming Up" behind the curtain, but not on the stage yet.


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> The Fat Lady is "Warming Up" behind the curtain, but not on the stage yet.
> 
> View attachment 203004


That lady better get stage fright


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Tell that Heifer to hold up we gots some more feeshes to ice


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't ever put my ice gear too far out of reach, but it doesn't look good. Not a bit of ice left anywhere around me. Weatherman must be pinching the fat lady's cheeks, she can't hold a tune high or low. I checked the weather 3 times today and it made a drastic change. The last change they updated to was an 'alert' status that pretty much said they are clueless what will happen over the next 3 days so keep checking back for details....... or look out the window i guess.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

We may get another go round at OSP and a few other isolated areas but for the most part ice season is overrrr


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Man I guess it is a drastic change. Oh well like I said.. Bring on spring turkeys and river smallies...


----------

